# Fliegenrolle 3-5



## odin (26. August 2011)

hallo,
suche eine vernünftige fliegenrolle die ich mit meiner 2,25 meter sage rute fischen möchte.die rute ist  ausgelegt für eine 4er schnur.zu was für einer rolle würdet ihr mir raden?oder vielleicht hat einer von euch ja eine abzugeben.

gruß
stefan


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Moin,


in dieser Schnurklasse dient die Rolle zwar nur als Schnurspeicher ...


... dennoch ist eine Bremse, die nicht ruckfrei funktioniert in Kombination mit dünnen Vorfachspitzen fatal.

Eine unsaubere Verarbeitung, bei der die Schnur über scharfe Grate scheuert, sich in irgendwelchen Spalten zwischen Spule und Gehäuse verklemmt, die Lebensdauer nur wenige Jahre beträgt und und und...    sind auch nicht befriedigend.

Es lohnt sich auch beim _Schnurspeicher_ auf Qualität zu achten. Warum man an einer Bachrute eine Rolle mit möglichst großem Kern fischen soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Bei mir sieht das so aus:







Einfach, stylisch und von höchster Qualität.



Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## odin (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

servus 
was ist das für eine rolle wo du an deiner fliegenrute hast?


gruß
stefan


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Dürfte ne Abel TROUT sein


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Moin,




Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Dürfte ne Abel TROUT sein


 

Stimmt!

Wenn's nicht so _Old School_ sein soll, gibt es noch massenhaft Hersteller im 150-bis-300-Euro-Bereich; zum Beispiel Lamson, Vosseler, Nautilus, Danielsson ...

Ich bevorzuge Rollen, bei denen das Label mit dem Hersteller identisch ist. Der ganzen gelabelten Chinaware stehe ich eher skeptisch gegenüber ...


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## odin (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

moin ,
wie sind die rollen von Sage(1600er serie) oder von redington?
ich meine jetzt qualitatief und von der bremse her?

gruß
stefan


----------



## Gardenfly (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

habe 2 aus der 1600 er Serie, echt schwere Teile gut für die Zweihand und das Bremssystem hat mir schon einige Wutausbrüche gebracht: beim abziehen der Schnur für den Wurf gibt es nach einiger Zeit keinen Widerstand und die Rolle überschlägt sich fast (wie beim Backslash bei der Baitcast) und anschliessend sind 10min enttüddeln dran


----------



## Sneep (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Hallo,

natürlich ist eine Rolle einer der bekannten Marken besser als ein einfacheres Modell, kostet aber auch mehr. 

Die Frage ist nicht, welche die beste Rolle ist, sondern ob es sinnvoller ist, den Mehrpreis für eine hochwertigere Rolle zu bezahlen oder ob man dieses Geld besser in die Schnur oder die Rute investiert.
Da sehe ich letzteres als wichtiger an.

Was die Bremse betrifft, so soll diese zuerst einmal verhindern, dass sich die Rolle beim Abzug der Schnur beim Werfen überschlägt.

Was den Drill betrifft, verlasse ich mich lieber auf meinen Daumen als auf die beste Bremse. 

Bei den Rollen ist es doch fast so, wie bei den Ruten. Fast alle Modelle werden zumindest teilweise in China gebaut. 

Auch eine Abel-Rolle wird ja nicht in einer Vollmondnacht von Elfen geschmiedet. |supergri



SneeP


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Moin,




Sneep schrieb:


> Auch eine Abel-Rolle wird ja nicht in einer Vollmondnacht von Elfen geschmiedet. |supergri




Stimmt!


Die wird von ABEL in den USA gebaut. So wie die Vosseler von Vosseler in Deutschland gebaut werden ... von Rollenbauern mit viel Erfahrung, die wissen, worauf es beim Fliegenfischen ankommt. 

Andere Rollen werden aber nicht von den Firmen gebaut, deren Name auf dem Gehäuse steht, sondern einfach in China eingekauft und gelabelt. Obwohl die Produktions- und Entwicklungskosten für diese Labels nur einen Bruchteil von dem betragen, was bei einem euopäischen oder amerikanischen Rollenbauer anfällt, kosten sie sehr häufig nicht weniger. Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber eine Rollle, von der ich weiß, wo sie herkommt. 

Folgende Rollen werden definitiv nicht in China gebaut:

Abel, Vosseler, Stenzel, Henschel, Lamson, Bauer, System2, Nautilus, Danielsson


Ach ja, und eine hochwertige Rolle hält ein Leben lang. Die sieht viele Schnüre kommen, verschleißen und gehen ... 



Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## BigEarn (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*



odin schrieb:


> moin ,
> wie sind die rollen von Sage(1600er serie) oder von redington?
> ich meine jetzt qualitatief und von der bremse her?
> 
> ...



Hab mir vor einiger Zeit die günstigeren Sage Rollen angeschaut als ich mich nach neuen Rollen umgesehen habe. Fand die Dinger recht schwer und klobig, die Bremse 0/8/15 und den Preis dafür unangemessen.


----------



## Sneep (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Na schön, dann bauen die ihre chinesischen Teile eben selbst zusammen.|supergri

Wenn sie wirklich wüssten, worauf es beim Fliegenfischen ankommt, würden diese Firmen Ruten bauen.|supergri

Natürlich sind das gute Rollen, dass ist aber jetzt nicht die Frage. Du musst von einer bestimmten Summe ausgehen, die dir zur Verfügung steht.
So ist das zumindest bei den meisten Anglern.

Das heißt, wenn du eine teure Rolle wählst, fehlt dir dieses Geld an Rolle und Rute.

Gute Rolle ist schön, gute Rute und gute Schnur sind aber wichtiger.

Die Rolle ist lediglich Schnurspeicher. Wenn aber Schnur und Rute nichts taugen, merke ich das bei jedem Wurf.

Es ist schon merkwürdig, dass es bei der Fliegenfischerei die teuersten Rollen gibt, obwohl es die Angelart ist, bei der die Rolle eine so untergeordnete Funktion hat.
Ich habe schon reichlich Ruten erlebt die nicht vernünftig werfen. Ich habe aber noch keine Rolle erlebt, die schlecht Schnur speichert.

Jedes Gerät muss den Anforderungen entsprechen, wenn es mehr kann nutzt mir das nichts.
Ich brauche zum Ausliefern einer Pizza auch keinen A8


Bestimmte hochpreisige Fliegenrollen und der 12-Euro-Wobbler sind sicher der ganze Stolz der Marketingabteilungen der Angelgeräteindustrie.

Es mag andere Gründe geben sich eine hochpreisige Rolle zuzulegen, zum Beispiel Freude an der Verarbeitung und dem edlen Aussehen, dass kann ich nachvollziehen.

Für die tägliche Fischerei sollte ich aber zuerst auf Rute und Schnur achten. 

Wenn eine Fliegenangel nicht brauchbar ist für den Angler, liegt das doch nicht an der falschen Rolle, oder?

sneep


----------



## Gardenfly (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch keine Rolle erlebt, die schlecht Schnur speichert.



Ich leider schon, das schlimmste war eine Rolle dessen Spule bei kalten Wetter ständig von der Achse fiel. Kaum war die Rolle im warmen war das Problem weg und das bei einer 100€ Rolle !!!


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Hi,
ich finde, dass die Vosseler RC2L oder RC3L einen guten Kompromiss in dieser Rutenklasse. Die Rollen sind günstig, aber qualitativ solide uns sehen OK aus. Für die leichte Fischerei empfinde ich die Abzugshemmung, so wie sie vom Werk aus eingestellt ist, ideal. Eine Bremse will ich da gar nicht haben.

Die Abel Trout sieht natürlich noch eimal einen Tick schöner aus, kostet aber 100 EUR mehr und hat einen Standardkern Geschmacksfrage). Ansonsten ist die natürlich perfekt....:l


----------



## Bungo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Man kann es treiben, 
man kann es auch übertreiben.

Irgendwann bezahlt man den Namen und nichtmehr die Qualität,
wer aber behauptet die Rolle sei unwichtig, hat entweder die Scheuklappen auf, oder will sich wichtig machen 

Natürlich gibt es viele Situationen bei denen man mit der Hand drillt, und die Bremse unwichtig ist.
Es gibt aber auch Situationen bei denen die Bremse nahezu unabdingbar ist.
Wenn ich am Fluss auf Große Hechte und Karpfen unterwegs bin, dann will ich meine Hardy Demon nicht mehr missen.
Ich vielen Situationen geht es da einfach nicht mehr ohne Bremse. 

Bei der leichten Fischerei treten diese Situationen zugegebenermaßen eher selten auf, aber auch da kann es vorkommen.

Bevor ich jedoch eine Billigrolle mit einer Bremse verwenden soll die unzuverlässig ist, dann nehme ich lieber eine komplett ohne Bremse.

Ich durfte selbst schon beobachten wie eine Billigrolle von Ebay im Drill einer Großen Forelle komplett blockierte und der Fisch abriss.
Die Ironie an der Sache ist, dass der Herr mir kurz vorher erzählt hat wie günstig und wie gut doch sein Tackle ist, und dass er nie so viel Geld für Ausrüstung ausgeben würde...

Gute Qualität muss aber auch nicht immer Teuer sein, wenn ich da mal bei Shimano oder Greys im Sortiment schaue, gibt es von der Preisleistung her gesehen sehr viele zuverlässige und trotzdem bezahlbare Rollen.


----------



## odin (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

suche noch eine gute schnur.
welche von den schnüren wäre eine gute wahl?

brauche eine WF 4 schwimmend.

was nehmt ihr als unterfütterung?geflochtene schnüre oder was spezielles?

gruß
stefanhttp
www.gerlinger.de/Fliegenschnuere/1003


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*



antonio schrieb:


> ja es gibt situationen, wo man ne rolle mit sehr guter bremse haben sollte aber in der klasse doch wohl eher nicht.


 
gerade in der Klasse lege ich Wert auf eine gute Rolle.
Nicht nur wegen der Bremse, auch wegen dem Gewicht und der Schnuraufnahme. In der Schnurklasse fischt man meist auch mit feinen Vorfächern und da ich nach Möglichkeit immer von der Rolle drille, sollte ich mich gerade da auf die Rolle verlassen können.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

....und bevor man sich ein schlechtes Bremssystem einkauft, was u.U. mit der Zeit nicht unbedingt besser wird, sollte man mal Rollen mit reiner Abzugshemmung überdenken, in Schnurklassen wo man keine Bremse braucht...spart Geld und geht nicht kaputt und ist richtig eingestellt um feine Vorfächer zu schützen....es fischt sich mit so einer Rolle wirklich ganz problemlos.


----------



## Hififreak (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Technik, handgefertigt und Inovationen haben Ihren Preis. :m

In der Klasse 2 bis 4 benötige ich keine Bremse.
Hab eine ZYZ bei Ebay erstanden. Top Arbeit für 100 $. #r

In den höheren Klassen 6 und 8 fische ich Waterworks Lamson ULA 2x und 3 X. Top Qualität und leicht.:vik: Nicht jedermans Geschmack.
Für das Lachsfischen dagegen ist Top Qualität und Robustheit  angesagt, wenn die Rolle auf Dauer funktionieren soll.


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Achim
Da hab ich noch eine für deine Liste ...is Made in Germany- und zwar "RST"
Gruss Addi


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Moin,



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Moin Achim
> Da hab ich noch eine für deine Liste ...is Made in Germany- und zwar "RST"
> Gruss Addi


 
RST baut Ruten _Made in Germany_, aber keine Rollen. Die Rollen, die RST früher vertrieben hat (wie das heute aussieht, weiß ich nicht) waren von Stenzel, also zwar zugekauft, aber auch Made in Germany.

Ansonsten ist die _Liste_ definitiv nicht vollständig. Es gibt da noch etliche sehr exklusive Rollenbauer, wie _Van Staal_ oder _Bo Mohlin_, die nur ein sehr hohes Preissegment beliefern und eine Menge Marken, bei denen ich mir nicht so sicher bin... 


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Teton fly reels#6.


----------



## troutkiller (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Hey Achim , 
Galvan  und Ross Reel nicht vergessen !!! 


Gruss & TL
Frank #h


----------



## Hififreak (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

ach vielleicht ne Henschel oder dann das Nonplusultra Bogdan:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Leine-Leroy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle 3-5*

Für mich war bei der Wahl der Rolle für meine bachrute das Gewicht entscheident. Die meisten Rollen sind für kurze Rollen einfach zu schwer.
Habe mich für die Vision CDC 3/4 entschieden. War zwar teuer, aber sie passt am besten zu meiner Gerte...


----------

